# [How To] Logitech G510 -Tasten ausbauen



## Jackjan (2. Januar 2013)

[size=+3]*Logitech G510 Tasten ausbauen*​[/size]


Hallo liebe Community,
dies ist mein aller erstes How To im PCGHX-Forum und im diesem möchte ich euch erklären, wie ihr die Tasten, beispielweise wegen Reinigungszwecken, aus eurer Logitech G510 ausbauen könnt.
*Bedenkt vor dem eigenen Ausprobieren, dass durch Aufschrauben der Tastatur eure Garantie erlischt! Ich übernehme keine Haftung für Beschädigung an eurer Tastatur, die während des aufschraubens passieren könnten.*​


*Was wird benötigt?*
- Ein Kreuzschlitz Schraubendreher
- Ein Wattestäbchen oder Staubtücher (falls ihr die Tastatur reinigen möchtet)
- Ein dünner Bleistift


*Es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass ihr die Tastatur vorher vom USB-Anschluss eures Computers trennt* 



Als erstes müsst ihr die 14 Zylinder-Schrauben (rot markiert) auf der Rückseite eurer Tastatur lösen. Danach sollte die Tastatur weiter mit dem LCD-Display nach unten liegen, damit ihr direkt die Verdeckung abnehmen könnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun löst ihr das Display-Kabel, welches ihr unten auf dem Bild seht, von seinem Stecker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das getan, ist nur die hälfte der Tastatur von Bedeutung, die noch die tasten beeinhaltet (logisch  ). Auf dem Plexiglas liegt eine kleine Pappschicht, die wir einfach abnehmen und zur Seite legen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben seht ihr eine Leiste, die als kleine 'Backplate' für die Platine gilt und mit 4 silbernen Schrauben befestigt ist. Diese müssen wir nun abschrauben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als nächstes löst ihr die Plexiglasscheibe, die für die Lichtstreuung in der Tastatur zuständig ist. Dazu löst ihr die unten markierten Schrauben und nehmt die große Plexischeibe und die kleine raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als nächstes neht ihr die Kontaktfolie heraus. Dazu hebt ihr vorsichtig(!) die Platine an, damit ihr die Kontaktfolie dort herausziehen könnt. Ist das getan, könnt ihr sie einfach abnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist die Kontaktfolie nun entfernt, könnt ihr die Ruberdome-Matte rausnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun habt ihr nur noch die Platte mit den Tasten in der Tastaturhälfte drin. Diese schraubt ihr nun an den markierten Stellen ab. Beachtet, dass ein Kabel durch bestimmte Durchführungen über die Platte verläuft. Dieses Kabel müsst ihr vorher anheben und könnt dann die Platte entfernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun machen wir Gebrauch von dem oben erwähnten Bleistift. Nehmt die Rückseite des Stifts und drückt die Tasten von Hinten aus ihren Rahmen. Keine Angst dabei. Wenn ihr nicht so feste drückt, dass sogar der Bleistift bricht, kann nichts mit den Tasten passieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun habt ihr die Tasten raus und könnt neue Einbauen bzw. die alten säubern. In umgekehrter Reihenfolge könnt ihr dann eure Tastatur wieder zusammenbauen.

Ich hoffe euch hat dieses How To gefallen.

Wenn ihr Fragen habt, stellt sie mir einfach hier drunter.


MfG,
Jack


----------



## Niza (3. Januar 2013)

Schönes How To schon

Allerdings würde ich noch erwähnen das man am besten vorher ein Foto macht wo welche Taste war damit man beim wieder zusammenbauen noch weiß welche Taste wohin gehört.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Minga_Bua (3. Januar 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Schönes How To schon
> 
> Allerdings würde ich noch erwähnen das man am besten vorher ein Foto macht wo welche Taste war damit man beim wieder zusammenbauen noch weiß welche Taste wohin gehört.
> 
> ...



Achwas... das macht doch den ganzen Sparß kaputt


----------



## Jackjan (4. Januar 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Achwas... das macht doch den ganzen Sparß kaputt


 
Die G510 unterscheided sich eigentlich garnicht von normalen Qwertz-Tastaturen, aber auf dem 3. letzten Foto seht man ein bisschen die Tastenanordnung.
Ansonsten einfach bei Google Bilder "Logitech G510" eingeben. 

MfG,
Jack


----------



## P4sc4l_ (10. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das Problem das zwei Tasten so fest drinnen stecken das diese nicht mehr von alleine rausgedrückt werden. Irgenwer ne idee 

Mfg Pascal


----------

